# Ease of upgrade from 9 Beta to 9 Release



## zilog6502 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey guys,

I'm looking at installing FreeBSD in the next two days and haven't got time to wait for the final 9-Release now it's overdue. If I install 9-Beta-3 what needs to be done to upgrade it to 9-Release when it's out and how easy is it?

Many thanks


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 28, 2011)

Both freebsd-update(8) and a source upgrade (csup(1) tag RELENG_9_0 or svn(1) tag /base/release/9.0.0/) should get you there without too much trouble.


----------



## zilog6502 (Sep 28, 2011)

Spot on DD, thank you for that. Just didn't want to be installing and then clean installing all over again in a month. I'm migrating from Linux 'cos I'm sick of the poor update schedules and not being able to easily get everything I need in one distro.


----------

